# The Goldbergs - Series Premiere



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I can see this show becoming a hit with some fine tuning. The cast is great, as is Patton Oswalt as the narrator. The mom cracks me up, as I always loved her character on Reno 911. She appears to have lost a lot of weight since that show left TV. Jeff Garland as the father is my favorite, he can just about say anything and I'll laugh. The grandfather talking to the youngest son about boobs was unexpectedly hilarious. Overall that was about as much as you can expect from a pilot. I look forward to seeing how this show plays out this season. I'm in.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm in too.

Loved how, at the end, they showed the inspiration behind certain scenes.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

nickels said:


> The mom cracks me up, as I always loved her character on Reno 911. She appears to have lost a lot of weight since that show left TV.


I never watched Reno 911, but she had a recurring role on Rules of Engagement and she looked pretty similar (size-wise) on that as she did on this.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I like both Patton Oswalt and The Wonder Years, but I thought this was terrible. Just very forced and not funny at all.

I guess accuracy isn't that important in a comedy, but Public Enemy's "Fight the Power" was released in mid-1989. Will the eighties be over by the end of this show's first season?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I thought it was okay. They were a little heavy handed with the 80s references but I figure that was more of a pilot thing and will be better in subsequent episodes.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Wasn't too impressed. Even taking "pilot-itis" into account, it was just so heavy-handed, so over-the-top. If it's going to be 30 minutes every week of how goofy the 80's were, how big our hair was, how bad our music was... I don't need that. I don't want that. And quit YELLING AT ME.

If they can find a way to make this enjoyable, I'm all in. I'll give it one more, but I'd be willing to bet enough people were turned off by this pilot that ratings tank next week.

It's funny, I went into last night thinking this would be the sitcom I liked, and The Trophy Wife would be "SP-deleted" before 5 minutes had passed. And I ended up loving Trophy Wife, and this not so much.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

One more new SP gone.
It was just painful to watch.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> And quit YELLING AT ME.


This.

There is hope because the cast is good but this was just mayhem until the end. I felt claustrophobic and trapped in that family (yuck). The show needs more heart and less yelling. Nostalgia is based on the heart. Maybe they should go watch the Wonder Years or Happy Days.

Show is on a short leash for me.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Best part was the captions on what the dad really meant when he was yelling at the kids. SP stays for now, but it's just silly stupid show, that may or may not get watched.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Best part was the captions on what the dad really meant when he was yelling at the kids. SP stays for now, but it's just silly stupid show, that may or may not get watched.


Might be a fun gimmick to always caption him. And I mean always.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Wow, I get to be the minority, I loved it. I didn't even pay attention to the 80's stuff. Just seemed like a typical sitcom.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

With the voice overs and the general tone of the show, it reminded me of The Middle.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> I'm in too.
> 
> Loved how, at the end, they showed the inspiration behind certain scenes.


OMG! That was the best part of the whole show!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I enjoyed it too. Something happened at the end that really made me laugh out loud, but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Regina said:


> OMG! That was the best part of the whole show!


Except for the brother who got morphed into a sister.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm a tough crowd and yet I loved it. It's the Jewish version of The Wonder Years and that's a good thing. Jeff Garlin is comedy gold. SP set.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> I enjoyed it too. Something happened at the end that really made me laugh out loud, but I can't remember what it was.


Was it when the father said, "I raised an idiot" and the caption also said, "I raised an idiot"? That was the only time I laughed out loud during it. I like the premise so I will give it a few more episodes to get better.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I really liked it, and I think a lot of it had to do with it hitting home for me. Seemed a lot like my family growing up (with the yelling and stuff, we all got along, but it was just the way we were). I bet the 80s stuff moves into the background as we get to know the family. Kind of like what happened in Happy Days, which was heavy on 50s stuff early but a lot more about the family as we got to know them. SP set for me.

I can't remember the exact line but when the dad and the two sons were in the car during the driving lesson and the older brother reaches back to smack the younger brother, the dad said something like, "Quit reaching back to hit your brother, only I'M allowed to do that." I had to pause, was laughing so loud.

Grandpa teaching Adam about boobies was funny too.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> "Quit reaching back to hit your brother, only I'M allowed to do that." I had to pause, was laughing so loud.


"Don't hit the child in the back seat, that's way too advanced".

That was the best line in the show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JoBeth66 said:


> "Don't hit the child in the back seat, that's way too advanced".
> 
> That was the best line in the show.


Yep, that's the line!! Thanks. I laughed hard when he said that.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I love everything 80's so of course I enjoyed it!


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Two awfuls from here!


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

I thought it was good enough to warrant another viewing. I do like Jeff Garlin.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jr461 said:


> I thought it was good enough to warrant another viewing. I do like Jeff Garlin.


Yes. But it is not often I dump a comedy based on a pilot. Dads was an exception.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

I thought it was hilarious. Laughed all the way through. Best new comedy so far IMO.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Is it going to on again? I missed it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I thought it was NOT very funny at all. The scenes during the credits showing apparently REAL old home video were though..

Plus, I got the impression it was late-ish 1980s, though I can't remember exactly why. They'd probably have a //e at least, not a ][+.

I *do* like nostalgia type shows in general though, so will probably give it a few more tries. (Though on just the pilot, I liked "Dads" more, and
I didn't really like that.)

Heck, I even liked "That 80s show" more than this.. (NOT a typo.)


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

MLR930 said:


> I love everything 80's so of course I enjoyed it!


Ditto...and I'm a Jeff Garlin fan so I'm definitely in for at least a few more episodes. It got laughs from me.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I liked it. I'm staying. Great sitcom star power. I could do without all the yelling, so I hope that doesn't become the crux of the show, but it worked for me anyway.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I hate the 80s, so I enjoy when people poke fun at it.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Loved this pilot episode! :up::up:
Interesting that they made a point of making the show take place in 1985, yet the actual home videos were from 1980.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> Is it going to on again? I missed it.


It's on Hulu.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought both the boys were good--and grandpa. The mom is a little over the top. Not a bad show.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I heard the comment about the grandpa being 80 years old. I had to go straight to the internet to see how old George Segal was. He is in fact 79 years old.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

This and Dads are the 2 SPs I've dropped so far. Not even a chuckle.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

We enjoyed it. :up:


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

It wasn't great, but there were a couple laugh out loud moments. My whole family was cracking up when they are in the restaurant and the younger son says, "I'm a man now. A man with needs, and I need Zoe and her sweet, delicate boobs!"


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

[watched the second ep and liked it. Keeping the season pass...


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

My favorite new comedy so far.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

I used to wear Z Cavaricci! Loved the father on Curb Your Enthusiasm and like him on here as well.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think its pretty good, and my wife loves it.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I'm waiting for the episode where one of the kids is addicted to ASCII porn.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

We are loving this show. Probably our favorite new show of the season.

I never would have guessed Clemmy was this wonderful a comedic actress.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I knew that when the brothers were messing with the TV and they said they bonded over something that it was going to be "scramblevision" porn. I so remember that from the late 70s and 80s!!

Still liking the show, but I feel the mother character is just too over the top. If they tone her down some, the show would be a lot funnier.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Also still enjoying this one. I rather like the mother character - she's both creepy and funny at the same time. Maybe I'm having a hold over from her character in 'Rules of Engagement'. She was a smarmy character. I like her (the actor) and enjoy her comedy. For some reason, I find myself staring at her hair though. 

Nice vehicle for George Segal. I really enjoy little Adam.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I knew that when the brothers were messing with the TV and they said they bonded over something that it was going to be "scramblevision" porn. I so remember that from the late 70s and 80s!!


Yeah, that one hit real close to home. In Phoenix in the 70s there was a premium channel that broadcast OTA in the evenings called ON TV. Late night they had an offering called "Adults ONly". Scramblevision porn at it's finest. Damn kids today with the internet don't know how easy they have it.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

My favorite new comedy, granted i'm only watching this and 'Brooklyn Nine Nine'.

But this show has consistent laughs...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Azlen said:


> Yeah, that one hit real close to home. In Phoenix in the 70s there was a premium channel that broadcast OTA in the evenings called ON TV. Late night they had an offering called "Adults ONly". Scramblevision porn at it's finest. Damn kids today with the internet don't know how easy they have it.


Was going to post the same thing. In L.A. we also had "On TV" and had the scrambled channels late night...


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Watched this episode (and the one before it) last night.

We both decided that while it's not "BBT' funny, it's better than most of the new crop of sitcoms we have watched so far.

Not seeing the love for Brooklyn-Nine-Nine or some of the others people seem to like, but I guess it's a matter of taste.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Yeah, that one hit real close to home. In Phoenix in the 70s there was a premium channel that broadcast OTA in the evenings called ON TV. Late night they had an offering called "Adults ONly". Scramblevision porn at it's finest. Damn kids today with the internet don't know how easy they have it.


We had Wometco Home Theater.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

SuperTV. "I think I saw a boob!"

I like this show. Not caught up yet but it's the only new comedy I think I'll keep.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Didn't see this mentioned but a few tidbits about the show; the guy who wrote it and produces it is named Goldberg. He was raised in Jenkintown, PA (just around the corner from me) and his father did exactly what Jeff Garlin does every time he came home; drops his drawers at the door and proclaims "The tv is mine!" Also, the yelling is as it was when the producer was growing up and experiencing it. I will also add that there was no less yelling in my household while growing up, but my dad kept his pants on.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

stujac said:


> Didn't see this mentioned but a few tidbits about the show; the guy who wrote it and produces it is named Goldberg. He was raised in Jenkintown, PA (just around the corner from me) and his father did exactly what Jeff Garlin does every time he came home; drops his drawers at the door and proclaims "The tv is mine!" Also, the yelling is as it was when the producer was growing up and experiencing it. I will also add that there was no less yelling in my household while growing up, but my dad kept his pants on.


The videos at the end of the show are of the real family. You could definitely see the similarities between what's real and scripted.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> My favorite new comedy...


Agreed. I am enjoying this show quite a bit. The first episode was hit or miss for me, and from there on it has been a solid hit.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

If they toned down the mom and the older son just a wee bit, I think this show would really be fantastic. That's my only peeve with the show. I really like the kid who plays Adam, and Jeff Garlin is really good as the slightly hen pecked dad.

Does anyone know if sitting home in just your undies was "a thing" for men back then? When I was a kid in the 60s and 70s my dad would do the same thing (not to the extent of dropping them as soon as he got home, but I do remember him sitting on the couch watching TV like that).


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> If they toned down the mom and the older son just a wee bit, I think this show would really be fantastic. That's my only peeve with the show. I really like the kid who plays Adam, and Jeff Garlin is really good as the slightly hen pecked dad.
> 
> Does anyone know if sitting home in just your undies was "a thing" for men back then? When I was a kid in the 60s and 70s my dad would do the same thing (not to the extent of dropping them as soon as he got home, but I do remember him sitting on the couch watching TV like that).


I remember my dad on the couch in his underwear a lot (too much!).


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

Steve, there is nothing finer than watching TV in your brief's - I long for the day when my kids are finally out of the house so I can safely watch TV sans pants!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Hell, my dad still does it. It is rare for me to walk over to his house and find him wearing anything other than white briefs and a white t shirt. In fact, if I do find him already dressed I ask if he is heading out or just got back. 

Usually, but not always, he will slip into some pants once he realizes I am not leaving.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

late for dinner said:


> Steve, there is nothing finer than watching TV in your brief's - I long for the day when my kids are finally out of the house so I can safely watch TV sans pants!


I just put on a pair of shorts. Is that so hard?


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> We had Wometco Home Theater.


Wow, I thought we were the only ones who had WHT!! In Queens, we had no cable TV until I think sometime in the late 1980s or even the 90s (I got married in '86 and moved to LI and still no cable there), so I convinced my dad to get this so we could pick up some Met games from SportsChannel. As I recall they showed a handful each month and some movies on a recurring basis.

I feel similarly about this show as you do. The mom is too overdone to the point of annoying. The rest is pretty good with some laughs each week. I really like the real family scenes at the end.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jr461 said:


> Wow, I thought we were the only ones who had WHT!! In Queens, we had no cable TV until I think sometime in the late 1980s or even the 90s (I got married in '86 and moved to LI and still no cable there), so I convinced my dad to get this so we could pick up some Met games from SportsChannel. As I recall they showed a handful each month and some movies on a recurring basis.
> 
> I feel similarly about this show as you do. The mom is too overdone to the point of annoying. The rest is pretty good with some laughs each week. I really like the real family scenes at the end.


We actually didn't HAVE Wometco, but we were able to see the scramblevision (I think I recall on Ch. 68)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wometco_Home_Theater


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

I really enjoy this show! It has a Wonder Years feel to it even if it's a bit sillier. 

Here's what makes me feel old. I remember watching the Wonder Years in the 80's and thinking that the 60's were so long ago. Now I'm watching this show that's based in the 80's and it's even MORE long ago than that! 

My kids love this show also. They think the hairstyles and clothes are hilarious. They also can't believe some of the technology that they show and how crazy it is that we had to use it back in the day. Like microfiche. My 13-year-old thought it was insane what we had to go through to do research back in high school and college.

Love the quote from the show: "It only took 2 hours to find it! Amazing!"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> I really enjoy this show! It has a Wonder Years feel to it even if it's a bit sillier.
> 
> Here's what makes me feel old. I remember watching the Wonder Years in the 80's and thinking that the 60's were so long ago. Now I'm watching this show that's based in the 80's and it's even MORE long ago than that!
> 
> ...


I used to love going to the library and looking through old New York Times on microfiche. It was like a look back in time  Now with my NY Times subscription I could do the same thing online, at home. Heck, probably on my phone (I haven't tried it yet).


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Now with my NY Times subscription I could do the same thing online, at home.


In your underwear.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I love that the older kid is always in a vintage Flyers t-shirt, and they also had some Sixers gear on a few episodes ago. While it isn't near the level of Modern Family, it is still amusing and worthy of a Season Pass.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

It has the same vibe as "The Middle." Even the opening clip sequences is similar.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

The Rubik's cube and "Ghostfellows" costumes were epic! 
"Who are you going to telephone?" I love the grandpa character!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Another really nice episode. I thought Garlin in his limited time on screen was really good. I didn't think the mom was totally over the top this time and in getting to know her character what she did was totally in character for her. 

Hulk mad!! 

Ratings aren't great, but I think it will stick around. This might be the kind of show that just grows on people. Put this behind MF or The Middle and it probably does better.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I enjoyed this episode a lot.

"Getting angry is the only thing Hulk DOES do!"


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Agree - fun episode. I think the parents (actors who play them) are perfect. I continue to really enjoy little Adam the most, though. 

I also like how they show videos and stills from the real Goldberg family at the end.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I didn't think the mom was totally over the top this time and in getting to know her character what she did was totally in character for her.


I liked this episode, but thought what the mom did WAS totally over the top. Disguise herself and follow her son to a teen party? That's just this side of creepy/stalky. I was cringing so bad my sphincter still hurts.

I realize this is a sitcom, and to even talk about real life instantly makes me insane, but imagine your mom follows you to a party, talks you up to a hawt teen girl, then gets exposed, embarrasses you in front of your peers, and talks about how delicious you are. Over and over.

You would have to move and start your teen life over. Instead he's back at another party 30 minutes later.

Aaah, the sitcom life. I coulda used it when I was 16.

Having said that, I do like this show and it is growing on me. Putting this and Trophy Wife together with MF would have created a strong Wed night comedy block.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I liked this episode, but thought what the mom did WAS totally over the top. Disguise herself and follow her son to a teen party? That's just this side of creepy/stalky. I was cringing so bad my sphincter still hurts. I realize this is a sitcom, and to even talk about real life instantly makes me insane, but imagine your mom follows you to a party, talks you up to a hawt teen girl, then gets exposed, embarrasses you in front of your peers, and talks about how delicious you are. Over and over. You would have to move and start your teen life over. Instead he's back at another party 30 minutes later. Aaah, the sitcom life. I coulda used it when I was 16. Having said that, I do like this show and it is growing on me. Putting this and Trophy Wife together with MF would have created a strong Wed night comedy block.


Get actions were stupid but what's a sitcom without stupid. They did tone her down in the shrill and loud level so I like it.

In fact, they've addressed the criticisms I had and this is now a solid show.

As for her actions, though. It is possible the real mom did something similar. The episodes seem to be driven by real events. Maybe not quite so over the top.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I got caught up on the latest few episodes this weekend. It's such an entertaining show! I love all the little 80's easter eggs. Like Barry was eating Pacman cereal


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I liked this episode, but thought what the mom did WAS totally over the top. Disguise herself and follow her son to a teen party? That's just this side of creepy/stalky. I was cringing so bad my sphincter still hurts.
> 
> I realize this is a sitcom, and to even talk about real life instantly makes me insane, but imagine your mom follows you to a party, talks you up to a hawt teen girl, then gets exposed, embarrasses you in front of your peers, and talks about how delicious you are. Over and over.
> .


Remember this is a Jewish mother we're talking about. The stereotypes would have her doing even worse. 

It just occurred to me that the Jewish angle hasn't really been referenced at all so far (that I remember).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> Remember this is a Jewish mother we're talking about. The stereotypes would have her doing even worse.
> 
> It just occurred to me that the Jewish angle hasn't really been referenced at all so far (that I remember).


My wife and I (both of us are Jewish) have talked about this. There are certain things that they do and the way they react that are kind of Jewish culturally (hard to describe really). A lot of the "friends" they mention have Jewish last names and things like that. But, it's very subtle. There's no story line about them being Jewish and no mention of them being Jewish. The actors Garlin and Segal are both Jewish, not sure about the rest, so they understand that I'm sure. I do wonder how they will handle the holiday episodes. I like that this is how they chose to do it though. It appeals to a broader base. It's less of an ethnic show than a family show.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> It just occurred to me that the Jewish angle hasn't really been referenced at all so far (that I remember).


I was describing this show to my wife (I watch it, she doesn't), and I told her it was a Jewish family from the 80s. Then I realized they have never once brought up religion in this show.

They might be saving the good jokes for sweeps month.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I saw it was picked up for another season!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

kar74 said:


> I saw it was picked up for another season!


I missed that. I did see that it was given a full season order for this season though, which is a good start.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Just the full season 1 pickup, no season 2 yet.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Ah, I kept seeing it come through my FB feed as being picked up. I guess I assumed it was for a second season. Wishful thinking. ;-)


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Some friends got me to watch more than just the pilot because they think the show is so great. I guess it's ok, but not something I would continue to watch on my own. 
They should probably stick to referencing movies that are actually from the time. According to the last ep I watched, there were only 3 months left in the '80s because it was October 4th and they used "Say Anything" which came out in 1989.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Coincidentally, Vulture has a story about the time-hopping today.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Coincidentally, Vulture has a story about the time-hopping today.


Good article. I like that it's about him and his real life situations rather than generic 80s stuff. Funny he mentions The Wonder Years as his favorite show of that time, and this show is a lighter version of that, with a little bit of The Middle mixed in. And you know what? After he explained the time skipping and what he was thinking, I'm fine with it.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

There is no need to shove the "1980 something" down our throats by using it every episode. It's just a verbal reminder that they don't care about the actual 80s timeline. In fact, I think they should stop putting a date on it in the narration entirely.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> There is no need to shove the "1980 something" down our throats by using it every episode. It's just a verbal reminder that they don't care about the actual 80s timeline. In fact, I think they should stop putting a date on it in the narration entirely.


It's a new show, and not every one has watched from the beginning. I'd say it's ok to do that for half the season, once it's core audience is built. By January they can stop saying it. So those just watching now will get the idea that they aren't sticking with a strict timeline.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I've come to really like this show after what I thought was a bit of shreikiness in the pilot. No laugh track and the joke lines can come very fast, zoom right by, often just a word or two. I can't remember any of them now but I catch myself laughing out loud at various times, thinking 'this is really funny.'


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I'm starting to find myself wanting to watch these right away when they come on. Opposed to all the shows piling up on my DVR. It's a quick half-hour show with a ton of laughs.

The part with Adam and Pops in his kimono yesterday was hilarious. So funny! I also enjoyed Murray "programming" the VCR.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

DancnDude said:


> I also enjoyed Murray "programming" the VCR.


Yeah, DirecTV missed out on a prime advertising opportunity during this episode (or maybe they didn't and I just fast-forwarded over it -- only reason I even know about it is after spending the weekend in a hotel without TiVo).


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

If you have HD and a DVR/TiVo there was a ton of clues in the last episode about the actual year and their exact location. The oldest kid got his license and they showed it clear as a bell. It said they were from Jenkintown PA - even listed the street and house number. Makes sense since they were just at the Willow Grove mall. They showed a SSN, License #, and his DOB was 1969. Since he just got his license he must have been 16, so it was 1985 in that episode regardless of the other references.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

nickels said:


> If you have HD and a DVR/TiVo there was a ton of clues in the last episode about the actual year and their exact location. The oldest kid got his license and they showed it clear as a bell. It said they were from Jenkintown PA - even listed the street and house number. Makes sense since they were just at the Willow Grove mall. They showed a SSN, License #, and his DOB was 1969. Since he just got his license he must have been 16, so it was 1985 in that episode regardless of the other references.


Except.....the Phillies were in the World Series 2x in the 1980s, 1980 and 1983. So not very consistent is it? (you should know that!!)

As the interview with Adam Goldberg says, he took a lot of random ideas and things that happened to him in the 80s and mashed them together.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Except.....the Phillies were in the World Series 2x in the 1980s, 1980 and 1983. So not very consistent is it? (you should know that!!) As the interview with Adam Goldberg says, he took a lot of random ideas and things that happened to him in the 80s and mashed them together.


In the show, the phillies lost the World Series. That would be 83. They won in 80.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

lost the series or lost the game?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

late for dinner said:


> lost the series or lost the game?


They only lost that game. So it could be either. If they had mentioned the team they were playing we could have pinpointed. Still, the year of the episode doesn't matter. It's generic 80s culture.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

"I hate you, Dickie Noles"


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

The latest episode was the best so far, IMO.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah the loud and proud Goldbergs vs the WASPy neighbors was great! Fighting over the phone, the memories. I like the video clips of the real Goldberg family at the end of the EPs too, guess if this show goes on for many season they'll have to modify that unless he was filming boxes and boxes of tapes as a kid.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Ment said:


> Yeah the loud and proud Goldbergs vs the WASPy neighbors was great! Fighting over the phone, the memories. I like the video clips of the real Goldberg family at the end of the EPs too, guess if this show goes on for many season they'll have to modify that unless he was filming boxes and boxes of tapes as a kid.


If I recall, Adam said he used to do a lot of video taping of the family and friends as a kid. Sort of like a hobby (and since he got into TV...turned into more than a hobby). Plus these clips are really short, so there's a lot more he could pull out of those videos.

I thought it was another great episode. Fighting over the phone is classic 70s and 80s stuff for most teenagers. My mom always yelled at my sister to get off the phone. "I'm expecting a phone call!!"


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

not to mention the extra long phone cord!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

late for dinner said:


> not to mention the extra long phone cord!


We had that kind of phone cord. Man did those things become a tangled mess after awhile!!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> We had that kind of phone cord. Man did those things become a tangled mess after awhile!!


We had just one phone, it was in the kitchen and had a 4ft cord. There was no such thing as a private phone call.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Same, 1 phone in kitchen back in 60's (even a party line) but in 80's we had phone in every room, still with very long cords.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Was hoping for some video of Ball Ball or at least a picture of the trophy. Wonder if they were real. Their Thanksgiving seems a lot like the ones we had when I was younger.


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

I am loving this show. Love the Grandpa haha wanting to invest in anything thrown at him that was funny. 

The ending with real life short clips is an extra icing on the cake which makes this show good in my opinion. Makes each episode feel more realistic


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Was hoping for some video of Ball Ball or at least a picture of the trophy. Wonder if they were real. Their Thanksgiving seems a lot like the ones we had when I was younger.


I'm confused...they showed Ball Ball AND the trophy. The trophy was the goblet with a Styrofoam cup on top.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> I'm confused...they showed Ball Ball AND the trophy. The trophy was the goblet with a Styrofoam cup on top.


I think he meant in the home videos at the end.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

midas said:


> I think he meant in the home videos at the end.


Thanks--I knew I was confused--shouldn't multitask so much!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> I'm confused...they showed Ball Ball AND the trophy. The trophy was the goblet with a Styrofoam cup on top.


That was hilarious when Adam was drinking from the "goblet" at the Thanksgiving table. All I could think of was how gross and dirty it must be!


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> I'm confused...they showed Ball Ball AND the trophy. The trophy was the goblet with a Styrofoam cup on top.


Yes, sorry, my OP wasn't too clear. Prefer the Geller Cup on Friends (a troll doll nailed to a 2x4) to this one. lol


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

CHX DIGIT. Any episode with a DeLorean is good in my book. My favorite character is the mother. Yeah she is out there in her family's business but its funny stuff!!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ment said:


> Any episode with a DeLorean is good in my book.


Especially one with the doors stuck open and references to "cocaine powder."


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Was hoping for some video of Ball Ball or at least a picture of the trophy. Wonder if they were real. Their Thanksgiving seems a lot like the ones we had when I was younger.


I will say, as a kid, about 10 years older than the older brother, my friends and I played similar type games in my parents living room with either rolled up tube socks (remember those?) or a 25 cent vending machine blow up football. Our rules were closer to that of football, but there was a lot of made up stuff along the way. I have no doubt that was a "real" game that Adam and his brother played.

To me, a lot of what makes this show is Jeff Garlin's (the dad) loving disgust of everything around him. You know he kinda likes it all that way, but he's disdain for it all, is just hysterical. I loved how he called the kids "What's her name and the two morons"


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm liking this show more and more. I'm vaguely familiar with Jenkintown/Willow Grove so even that's cool.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

I think the show is getting better each week. That, or I'm nostalgic. Either way, I'm still watching.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I agree with all of you. I thought it was fairly good to start with, but now that we know the idiosyncrasies of all the characters, it's even better. Now, we have to figure out how to NOT get it cancelled


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Now, we have to figure out how to NOT get it cancelled


+1 :up:


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

My family and I are really enjoying this show. This and 'The Middle' are the only two sitcoms that my wife and I let our 9-year-old twins watch. It's mostly harmless. The only episode that was inappropriate for kids their ago was the one where they were trying to watch the scrambled porn channel.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Still enjoying this season. Tonights episode with the mom teaching Adam to slow dance as part of Adams journey into teen-hood was hilarious and cringeworthy.

Plus THE TALK in baseball terms. :up::up::up:

I'm probably in a minority but Momma Goldberg is kinda hawt..


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Ment said:


> I'm probably in a minority but Momma Goldberg is kinda hawt..


Not at all.

Greg


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Ment said:


> Plus THE TALK in baseball terms. :up::up::up:


 "Oh yeah! Well, you're a mike Schmidt!"

Comedy gold(berg)


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

DavidTigerFan said:


> "Oh yeah! Well, you're a mike Schmidt!"
> 
> Comedy gold(berg)


you eeediot..Bo Jackson plays football in the winter.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

Ment said:


> I'm probably in a minority but Momma Goldberg is kinda hawt..


I hated her in Rules of Engagement and as a carryover I disliked her at the start of the season but she's slowly winning me over.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

late for dinner said:


> I hated her in Rules of Engagement and as a carryover I disliked her at the start of the season but she's slowly winning me over.


Was recently watching a Modern family rerun and one of the characters looked familiar. I looked on IMDB and it was the mother. She played one of the lesbians whose child pushes Lily and is then picked up by Cam.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

late for dinner said:


> I hated her in Rules of Engagement and as a carryover I disliked her at the start of the season but she's slowly winning me over.


You mixed up Megyn Price (Audrey - Rules of Engagement) and Momma Goldberg: Wendi McLendon-Covey (Clemmy -Reno 911). They have some similarity tho in features and body type.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

Ment said:


> You mixed up Megyn Price (Audrey - Rules of Engagement) and Momma Goldberg: Wendi McLendon-Covey (Clemmy -Reno 911). They have some similarity tho in features and body type.


no, she was Liz in ROE, she lived in Audrey's building and married russell IIRC.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Ment said:


> You mixed up Megyn Price (Audrey - Rules of Engagement) and Momma Goldberg: Wendi McLendon-Covey (Clemmy -Reno 911). They have some similarity tho in features and body type.





late for dinner said:


> no, she was Liz in ROE, she lived in Audrey's building and married russell IIRC.


Yeah, she was the loserish chick that had all the cats and knocked boots with David Spades character a couple times. Spade was grossed out by her, but always seemed to go back to her. She always seemed kinda whatever about him.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

late for dinner said:


> no, she was Liz in ROE, she lived in Audrey's building and married russell IIRC.


Wow yes you're right. Cat Liz was horridly unappealing, I didn't even connect the two until right now.  Guess Wendy is a good actress.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Another very funny episode. We laughed a lot. Both this and Brooklyn 99 have gotten better and better since the pilot.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Another very funny episode. We laughed a lot.


Agreed. There were a lot of good laughs in this one. The video store clerk definitely had some great lines.

Edit: Oh wait, I think I'm an episode behind ...


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

This show definitely makes me laugh.

I have to say, I don't ever remember being embarrassed by my parents. It does seem like something you often see though. A guy I grew up with always mentions on Facebook how his daughter is super embarrassed by him. That if he is ever around her friends or at her school for something, he is not allowed to talk. I never felt this way at all about my parents. Maybe my parents just didn't say stupid stuff.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Wendi was on Ellen yesterday, and she said all those sweaters she wears actually belonged to the real Mrs. Goldberg


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Just watched current ep last night. I am so not a kid person, but I really love the Adam kid. 

I think Wendi Mc-etc is really great in this role. I am a big fan of Rules of Engagement and she played the grossest character - in pretty much every way. In this show I think she is really pretty - just kind of 'intrusive parent' gross in a different way. I enjoy her as an actor.

The whole thing with Adam's dance was pretty good.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Wendi was on Ellen yesterday, and she said all those sweaters she wears actually belonged to the real Mrs. Goldberg


That is awesome!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I enjoyed this last episode. I hadn't been watching but the reviews here made me giveit a try. I will be watching again.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Wendi was on Ellen yesterday, and she said all those sweaters she wears actually belonged to the real Mrs. Goldberg


Very cool! I love how they are actually using stories and scenarios from his own childhood. At the end of each episode there is always a shot, or a very short video piece with the actual family.

I hope this show lasts. So many sitcoms come and go these days. This is one of several, this season, that I'd love to continue watching.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Virtually the entire school dance happened to me, only my mom wasn't the "embarrassing" one... in fact, all the kids wished their moms were as cool as her. They had no idea, I only wish I had been as popular as SHE was.

But yeah, right down to the Jr. High slow dance, 4 feet apart from one another. They didn't do the Jr. High Shuffle though, which is a shame.

Greg


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The only odd thing about this show is it seems all the actors have Chicago accents, not Philadelphia ones. It's not that difficult to imitate either.

I like how each of the characters are just slightly over the top versions of people I know.

I loved how the older brother fooled the dad about "the talk". That cracked me up.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

The "real video" of the real Adam Goldberg and his mother dancing shown at the end of the show this week was epic! She was all over him-clinging to him, literally smothering him..."AWKWARD" indeed! So funny!

And at the beginning of the ep, when Beverly was picking Adam up from school and she was asking him, loudly, if he had to "make," "make poopies.." -OMG! How mortifying!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Regina said:


> And at the beginning of the ep, when Beverly was picking Adam up from school and she was asking him, loudly, if he had to "make," "make poopies.." -OMG! How mortifying!


That was hysterical. And she was also making hand motions simulating this. Fantastic.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

This is your brain. This is your brain on drugs. You can't eat that, it's a brain! Great stuff.

Liked the girl friend (not girlfriend!) stuff as well and good to see she was real.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Liked the girl friend (not girlfriend!) stuff as well and good to see she was real.


That was great. And the TV girl did have a good resemblance to the real 'muscles'.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> That was great.* And the TV girl did have a good resemblance to the real 'muscles'.*


That was very well cast. This show continues to hit it's mark. Very well done. You can truly believe these people are related.

I know ratings aren't good, but I hope they give it another season. I'd miss this show.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

"I'm not mad, just ... disappointed."


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

That awkward almost kiss between Adam and "muscles" brought back so many memories.

When they mentioned That's Incredible I swore they made a mistake and that was from the 1970s, but I was wrong, early 80s. That show was kind of a precursor to some of the current reality stuff we see today.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> That show was kind of a precursor to some of the current reality stuff we see today.


It was our generation's YouTube.  That, and "Real People" (which was the late 70s).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

windracer said:


> It was our generation's YouTube.  That, and "Real People" (which was the late 70s).


I realized that Real People was the show I was thinking about from the 1970s, not That's Incredible.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

Yeah, but When Harry Met Sally was 1989, and they probably weren't seeing it on video until almost 1990.

Still an awesome show, but little things like this take me out of the story for a moment if I let them.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

nyc13 said:


> Yeah, but When Harry Met Sally was 1989, and they probably weren't seeing it on video until almost 1990.
> 
> Still an awesome show, but little things like this take me out of the story for a moment if I let them.


Adam Goldberg has stated this is why he says 1980 something instead of giving a year. He's admitted to taking liberties with timelines and he is writing this as if it's someone remembering something that happened 30 years ago, and that people (except maybe Marilu Henner) don't remember exact details of when and where things happened. Obviously the stories are what make the show, not the detail on timeframe. We've seen Adam be the same age in 1983 as he is in 1989


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

This show just keeps being great! Does anybody know if it has been renewed beyond this season? I sure hope so. Love the whole cast. Love the 'characters'. Love the way they show actual videos and still shots of them from back then.

I also noticed the striking resemblance btwn 'Muscles' and the actor who played her. Almost twins!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

We were watching this episode with my 12-year-old son, and after the character watched When Harry Met Sally and had his epiphany, while he was running, my son asked, "How old is he again?" I said, "12," and he got this look on his face.

Then it all ended realistically and he LOVED it. I think this is his favorite show. Our family loves it. 

Greg


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gchance said:


> We were watching this episode with my 12-year-old son, and after the character watched When Harry Met Sally and had his epiphany, while he was running, my son asked, "How old is he again?" I said, "12," and he got this look on his face.
> 
> Then it all ended realistically and he LOVED it. I think this is his favorite show. Our family loves it.
> 
> Greg


This show and The Middle I think are the two best done "family" sitcoms. Both are generally real in the depiction of family situations. And the casts of both shows appear to really have chemistry. Modern Family too, but it's different in that outside of a couple of instances, I really don't relate to their family foibles all that much (the one that stands out to me that does is the TV remote episode).


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

When Beverly was squirting ketchup on the meatloaf I was wondering when ketchup started coming in plastic squeeze bottles. Turns out it was 1983. So I guess I didn't catch them in a temporal inaccuracy.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

This is officially my favorite new comedy of the season. I really love the cast on this show. Great stuff.


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

I really like this show a lot too. It even got me to order a pair of Air Jordan's like Barry wears. The nostalgic look got to me and I decided I wanted another pair, and they're awesome.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I like it a lot now, too. The early tone deafness has been adjusted very nicely.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I dropped it after the pilot, but came back in the last few weeks and am enjoying it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

We love it. Great family show. How are the ratings? Is it going to get picked up for a second season?


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I want to start incorporating the word "scrumptious" into my vocabulary more often after watching this show. This is, by far, one of my favorite new shows.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Is it going to get picked up for a second season?


Very likely.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Did anyone else pause on the letter from the white house? It talked about how the guy writing it was afraid of the mother.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

It's really a charming show. I like having these people in my home for a little while. I'm the right age group for this too, so all the references really strike a chord with me.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

Im addicted to the Goldbergs, Love the show, one of my faves.


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

Love the show started weird but I am guessing that's cause they have to the setup the premise and the family, but it has hit a nice groove.

On side note anyone else wonder how the dad was able to do a guest appearance in 2 Broke Girls since he is a regular on this show?? wouldn't the contracts disallow that? I have seen lots of cable actors/actresses on primetime do appearances but never prime-time to prime-time...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

type_g said:


> On side note anyone else wonder how the dad was able to do a guest appearance in 2 Broke Girls since he is a regular on this show?? wouldn't the contracts disallow that? I have seen lots of cable actors/actresses on primetime do appearances but never prime-time to prime-time...


Wayne Knight was on Seinfeld and 3rd Rock from the Sun at the same time. Those were at least on the same network, though.


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

yeah i have seen minor actors of the series do that alot but never a major actor of the series


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Alsion Bree is on both Mad Men and Community. Two different networks. They probably film at different times though.

Michael J Fox on his own show on NBC and The Good Wife (although it's possible that his spot on The Good Wife was filmed after his show was cancelled on NBC).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The Goldbergs and Brooklyn 99 are my favorite two new comedies. Obviously very different types of sitcoms, but both hilarious. I can definitely relate to The Goldbergs. There's a lot of "us too" when we watch what happens there.

I think we are back in a good space with family sitcoms these days. We really enjoy The Middle, and Growing Up Fisher which are in this similar vein. Modern Family is a bit of a different family sitcom in that the family is less typical. But still funny.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I see the guy who plays Kripke on BBT all over television. 

I think it's pretty cool that they don't seem to be locked in to one network anymore. OTOH, I think there are just a few entities that own ALL the channels on TV. 

Anyway, as for 'The Goldbergs' - I just love this show still! Also love Brooklyn 99 and Growing up Fisher, from the new sitcoms of the last season. 

I kind of recently started watching The Middle and like it but those are some of THE most unlikable kids of all time for me. I just want to kill Axl. I used to like Brick but he's just as much of a sh*t as Axl, and Sue is as annoying as that Progressive character Flo. But I'm still watching, so I guess that says something. 

The one I wish I had checked out in the beginning is 'Modern Family'. I have yet to see an episode because by the time it came into my radar it was on a while and I am kind of neurotic about coming into a show in the middle. So, it's on my mental list of shows to check out on Netflix, or wherever I can get it from the beginning.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

sharkster said:


> The one I wish I had checked out in the beginning is 'Modern Family'. I have yet to see an episode because by the time it came into my radar it was on a while and I am kind of neurotic about coming into a show in the middle. So, it's on my mental list of shows to check out on Netflix, or wherever I can get it from the beginning.


It's in syndication, but the order they play (at least around here) seems pretty random, so you probably wouldn't like that.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks, NYC. That's how I got caught up on 'The Middle' - kind of. It was a bit of a jumble, but close enough to get to know the characters and there was very little that was 'serial' in this one.

I think Modern Family is more of a show so I'm going to make sure I can start at S01 E01 and go from there.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

I think you're in luck (assuming you're not a cord cutter like me). According to IMDB, it looks like USA is showing them in order on Saturdays in a 3-hour block. The first six episodes are on this Saturday, 4/5.

Edit: hmm, not so much -- looks like they start jumping around a bit next Saturday. I'm having the same problem with BBT on a local channel -- they're all over the place showing those episodes.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I recorded all the Modern Families on 3 different channels and in about a month I had 100 unique episodes, all jumbled up though, no particular order. There's still some gaps so I'm waiting until I get those. 

It's times like this I REALLY wish that TiVo offered a Sort By Episode number instead of just Alphabetical and By Date of Recording. You can "Explore" the show and get them in order that way, but it is really slow and I wish I could do it in the My Shows list.

As for Goldbergs, it's become my top new show of the season. So much fun!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I will say, as someone who's watched Modern Family since the beginning, you really don't need to watch from the beginning to get the gist. It is not a serialized show by any means. That said, of course if you watch from the beginning you'll see the kids when they were younger and how certain people came into the family. But it's not really that big of a deal.

Now back to The Goldbergs


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Wow, cant believe I missed this.

Besides BT, any place I can catch up?
Dont know why Comcast OnDemand does not have this.

Watched The Millers Sea1Ep 1 and laughed out loud.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

CanIstream.it says Vudu is the only place, two bucks an ep.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

efilippi said:


> CanIstream.it says Vudu is the only place, two bucks an ep.


That's a cool site. I never heard of it before. :up:


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks Ed.
I guess I will set up a Series Recording to catch the re-runs.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Did anyone else pause on the letter from the white house? It talked about how the guy writing it was afraid of the mother.


Yep I did pause as well. The letter was funny! Too bad we couldn't see the whole thing since it wasn't all shown in the frame.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> Yep I did pause as well. The letter was funny! Too bad we couldn't see the whole thing since it wasn't all shown in the frame.


Me too! It was funny how he said this woman is in my office annoying me...


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Still loving this show.

Bev always cracks me up, as does Barry the older brother. Sometimes it can be hit and miss, but for the most part I get a good laugh out this show fairly consistantly. Glad it's been renewed.

For some reason the part that cracks me up most is when they do the occasional blurred out cussing stuff...Like last night when Bev was convinced that Barry was going to be Daddy Warbucks in the schools play of Annie.

Bev: _"You're going to be Daddy "bleepin" Warbucks!?"_


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

My own odd reaction last night was when Pops suggested he could play the villager sitting in the back going "like this" with the arm movement. I don't know why, probably Segal's perfect delivery, but I laughed for about a minute on that one.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Love Big Tasty...


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I loved the body slam.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Anyone notice the poster Adam ripped off his wall was a rare Revenge of the Jedi poster and not a Return of the Jedi (I'm sure it was modern copy in real life)? Love Pitfall!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I did. I think that was the point.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Yeah. He said it was a Collector's item (why did I do that!???).


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Just watched this Return of the Jedi episode last night. Do the makers of this show intentionally not care about continuity? The weekend he was trying to see the premiere of Return of the Jedi (which was summer 1983) he had a Ghostbusters poster on his wall (which came out summer 1984). Great show, I'm just bothered by these types of things.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

If you listen to the narration, he always talks about it being Nineteen eighty-something. Trying to precisely place when this takes place is sort of outside of the spirit of the show.

Here's a page devoted to what you're seeing: 
http://forums.previously.tv/topic/2...ething-anachronisms-and-cultural-touchstones/

Think of it as the 30-year-ago reminiscences of a 40-something guy.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Yeah, I chalk up that kind of stuff to "I guess I remembered things incorrectly". But it doesn't mean it isn't fun to try and catch some of these things


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> If you listen to the narration, he always talks about it being Nineteen eighty-something. Trying to precisely place when this takes place is sort of outside of the spirit of the show.
> 
> Here's a page devoted to what you're seeing:
> http://forums.previously.tv/topic/2...ething-anachronisms-and-cultural-touchstones/
> ...


I've noticed the "nineteen eighty-something", and figured the vagueness and inconsistencies might be intentional. Which is fine, bu as DancnDude said, it's kind of fun to catch the inconsistencies.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> I've noticed the "nineteen eighty-something", and figured the vagueness and inconsistencies might be intentional. Which is fine, bu as DancnDude said, it's kind of fun to catch the inconsistencies.


They are intentional. I read an interview with the show's created (ummm...Adam Goldberg), and he said he wanted to write this as someone who remembered things that happened to him as a kid from the vantage point of the narrator, who remembers the things that happened but not every detail. This way he could embellish the stories however he wants. So 1980-something, is intentional. All he's saying, is, it happened when he was a kid and it happened sorta like this.

It made me thing of something that happened this summer. I was talking about a story I always tell about a trip to the Wild Animal park at Six Flags here in NJ, and I was talking about this with my sister and our families and my sister remembered the story EXACTLY how I did. This was about 40 years ago, and I had just assumed I have begun to embellish the story by now, but we remembered it the same way with the same details. And I don't think my sis and I have talked about it in at least 30 years.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> he said he wanted to write this as someone who remembered things that happened to him as a kid from the vantage point of the narrator, who remembers the things that happened but not every detail.


I must admit, he remember more about the 80s than I do. Then again, I am older and was drunk much of the 80s.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

LifeIsABeach said:


> I must admit, he remember more about the 80s than I do. Then again, I am older and was drunk much of the 80s.


Well he did memorialize a lot of it on video tape.


----------

